# Dojenje > Produženo dojenje >  mi se odjavljujemo ... nakon 17 mjeseci

## samamama

drage moje.. zelim vam svima jos duuugo dojenje  :Smile:  Mi se odjavljujemo., namjerno, ne namjerno, dojili smo dugo i dok nam je to odgovaralo, a sada idemo u neka nova istrazivanja bliskosti  :Smile: 

Pozdrav na ovom pdf-u, do neke nove bebe  :Smile:   :Heart:

----------

